#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Het Arabische alfabet leren lezen doe je zo !

## Mantha-Moslim

salaam aleykum warahmatullahi wabarakatuhu

om arabisch te leren lezen hoef je helemaal niet moeilijk te doen 

je hoeft maar 3 dingen te onthouden

een *krulletje* boven een letter betekent dat de *u* na die letter komt (uitgesproken als *oe*)

een *streepje* *BOVEN* een letter betekent dat de *a* na die letter komt
een *streepje* *onder* een letter betekent dat de *i* na die letter komt



__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

de 3 betekent dat de letter ervoor dieper moet worden uitgesproken


__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

is het een beetje te begrijpen en is het nuttig of moet ik stoppen ??
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Forgive

hmm interessant 

hoe bedoel je: de letter ervoor dieper maken

slm
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## malikah4

Ga door inshaAllah!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Nihad_zina

nee ougti ga door, dit is zeer intressant voor de zusters en broeders onder ons die arabisch willen leren..
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

